# Digging my first Privy in Salt Lake City Utah this weekend + dumpsite



## Utah_dirthunter (Jun 12, 2018)

After searching for some time, I was unable to locate anyone in the Salt lake area that is into bottle digging that was WILLING to help me as a first timer. I did find someone in Ogden Utah that wants to drive to me which is a one hour drive, and he is going to show me the ropes. I got a permission at an 1860s demolished homesite, never successfully found a privy so hopefully he will show me how its done. Afterwards I am going to dig in a 1930s - 1950s dumpsite that produces lots of cobalts and OWL pharmacy bottles, so excited for this weekend!  My friend and I found a flying eagle cent, 3 indians, and an 1886 british penny on the lot.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 12, 2018)

Let me know if you find any old Beer Cans in the Dump, I collect those. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck!  Sometimes those privies can be elusive for sure.


----------



## historic-antiques (Jun 13, 2018)

The best of luck to you!!  Please post what you find!!  Do you have a metal detector?


----------



## Utah_dirthunter (Jun 13, 2018)

yes, I mostly metal detect, just about 5 months ago I started looking for bottles a bit more often.  I will be bringing my AT PRO with me to the site.  Last time I found an 1886 british penny.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck, and congrats on the recent coin finds. I was digging a hole in the dirt floor of an 1890s building when all of a sudden a dark shape just seemed to materialise in the dirt: an 1869 I.H.P. with full details! You just never know when you'll find a coin.


----------



## Utah_dirthunter (Jun 18, 2018)

Here is what I found, although many of you would say these bottles are worthless because they are "slicks" It was my first time digging cork tops instead of the 1940s bottles I am used to.  I kept all the ones I dug except for a few I gave to my uncle.  I also dug large pieces of very rare Salt Lake City hutchinson bottle pieces, I wish it had been whole. 

If anyone knows what the bottle with the brown chunks in it is, I would love to know, it is slightly aqua and has thick glass.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Jun 18, 2018)

Hi. Congratulations!  Though the particular bottles you dug may not individually have much value or collectibility, you're in the right age for something very nice to pop up.  So keep digging, and good luck!


----------



## historic-antiques (Jun 20, 2018)

Do you have a metal detector?  Might help finding a privy or household garbage dump.  

Seems like the "1930s - 1950s" dump is older than that, given the coins you found.  

It'll be an exciting weekend no matter what!  Good Luck!


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 20, 2018)

I got a salt lake city Hutch for sale if your Interested. Let me know. LEON.


----------



## jarhead67 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hey Utah. I'd refer you to him, my old digging "teacher" has long passed. I lived in Murray back in the early 1980's and cut my teeth digging privies up in the Avenues in Salt Lake. Dug my best lady's leg whisky from there and lost it over in San Francisco during the 1989 earthquake. We also used get some great finds in the the old Ogden dump. That might be where your friend is taking you. If he's from Ogden, he'd know where that dump is if it's still around. If I remember, it's out by the lake. Ground is good and soft and besides tons of early to TOC bottles, you'll find lots of pottery, jugs, clay marbles, porcelain doll parts, pipes and other extras, usually in very good to excellent shape. It was a great place to dig. Hopefully it isn't all paved over. The valley was unrecognizable when I drove through there a few years back. So many people now. I was young then and didn't pay much attention to all the places we went, just that I had my probe and shovel, but for sure the Avenues are where you'll find some of the nicer whiskies and medicines. Plenty of big old houses still not dug I'm sure. We usually found them 2 or 3 side by side along the back property lines and sometimes the adjacent property would have them back to back so once we got to digging, we could get permissions from the neighbors. Hope someone comes along that can get you in the ground.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's a Pic of the Salt Lake City Hutch I mentioned. Just found it tonight in a Box. Red Seal it's called. LEON.


----------

